# Newbie!



## L.I.S.A. (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi!

I'm new to this board and I already love it! First of all, I want to say that english is my second language and I'm still learning it. Please don't mind too much if I'm making some mistakes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll probably participate a lot for FOTD... as I don't have to write anything. hihihi.



- Lisa


----------



## Sanne (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Lisa!

I moved your post to the welcome forum! 

Welcome to specktra, and please let me know when you have any questions!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 5, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Lisa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No worries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 English is my first language and I still have issues with it


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 7, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

